# On Windows Server 2012 R2 DHCP



## Islam123 (Aug 8, 2016)

*On Windows Server 2012 R2 DHCP*

I have a network in 128.19.4.1 -- 128.19.4.254 but now all IP address has been assigned to all system but i have 400 system i.e i want to increase IP address range so that all 400 systems can get IP address and internet and all should be able to communicate each other

How to resolve this issue? Please let me know if required more information.

Thanks.


----------



## zx10guy (Mar 30, 2008)

Why are you using publicly routeable addresses in your internal private network?

Why are you looking to create such a big broadcast network. Having 400 presumably Windows clients all on the same layer 2 network is just asking for trouble.


----------



## Courtneyc (Dec 7, 2003)

You need a range 128.18.4.1/23. That gives you 512 (510 usable) addresses from 128.19.4.1 to 128.18.5.255. Your subnet mask will be 255.255.254.0.

But as zx10guy said, "Why are you using publicly routeable addresses in your internal private network?"

The main reason you don't is that you will not be able to get to those addresses that are actually public on the Internet. What's worse: You will not know when you need to. Stuff will just not work.

Never use public IP address on a private network unless they are actually assigned to you.


----------

